# ill oriental fire bellied toad



## lizzie.drippin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an 4 oriental Fire bellied Toad. 1 of them has started to develope something on its lower lip that looks like a graze of skin missing. i have nothing in the tank that the toad could have caught it self on.
This was a few days ago and it now keeps sitting with its mouth open. Its still eating rather well but look unhappy. can anyone suggest anything to help clear up the problem?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

There are many things it could be but short of having it seen by a qualified veterinarian (strongly suggested) I'd separate it from the other animals and treat the wound with Metronidazole


----------



## lizzie.drippin (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks very much. i will try that. i don't have many vets in our area that understand frogs. if you have a dog or a cat you are fine.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

lizzie.drippin said:


> thanks very much. i will try that. i don't have many vets in our area that understand frogs. if you have a dog or a cat you are fine.


You can email a picture to Dr. Frye in Michigan---he is experienced w/darts, and hopefully he can help you. Send me a PM for his email address.


----------

